# Best ISP in KOLKATA



## hannibal2469 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi,
I want to know which ISP is the best in kolkata ( best as in regarding consistently providing the advertised speed, and also it should provide reliable connectivity)
please keep in mind 
1. i live in salt lake city sector 2 kolkata
2. i am considering a plan of around 1mbps so i need something which is not overpriced
Thanks


----------



## Naxal (Jan 7, 2013)

try airtel or tata wired connections..


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 7, 2013)

You live in Salt Lake? Which block?
Sector 2 is not a specific place. You should ask local cable-wallahs, as they provide cheap but good broadband.
At BD block, I'm using this broadband for last 5 years, and in my block they provide Meghbela broadband through their channel. Its cheap, fast & reliable.
Basically costs 600/- for 1Mbps unlimited (4mbps at night).
850/- for 2mbps unlimited (4mbps at night)
1099/- for 5mbps unlimited (10mbps at night).


----------



## SunE (Jan 7, 2013)

If you wanna play games online then Reliance gives great pings. If your main concern is Downloading then go for something like Alliance or whatever is locally available in your area.


----------



## Myth (Feb 14, 2013)

d6bmg said:


> You live in Salt Lake? Which block?
> Sector 2 is not a specific place. You should ask local cable-wallahs, as they provide cheap but good broadband.
> At BD block, I'm using this broadband for last 5 years, and in my block they provide Meghbela broadband through their channel. Its cheap, fast & reliable.
> Basically costs 600/- for 1Mbps unlimited (4mbps at night).
> ...



I pay around 840+ for a bsnl 750 unlimited plan. 1mbps for first 6gb and then 512kbps.
I would almost kill for tariffs like those. 

How is the service ?

Edit: Checked the tariff on the site. Seems the rates are revised.


----------



## Arnab (Feb 28, 2013)

SunE said:


> If you wanna play games online then Reliance gives great pings. If your main concern is Downloading then go for something like Alliance or whatever is locally available in your area.



Reliance  I have been using for months and they gives very very bad Pings. I tested and it came out 536 pings which is worst case for playing online games. But for downloading purpose its very good and reasonablely priced.


> You live in Salt Lake? Which block?
> Sector 2 is not a specific place. You should ask local cable-wallahs, as they provide cheap but good broadband.
> At BD block, I'm using this broadband for last 5 years, and in my block they provide Meghbela broadband through their channel. Its cheap, fast & reliable.
> Basically costs 600/- for 1Mbps unlimited (4mbps at night).
> ...



Can you tell whether Pings are good or not of Meghbala ?

thanks


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 28, 2013)

Myth said:


> How is the service ?
> 
> Edit: Checked the tariff on the site. Seems the rates are revised.



Service quality varies. I would say it's descent.
And cablewallahs don't follow the site rates. 



Arnab said:


> Can you tell whether Pings are good or not of Meghbala ?



~30-50ms all over the India.


----------



## mitraark (Mar 1, 2013)

I too am stuck between 
Reliance Wired 2 Mbps @ Rs 699 p.m. - Welcome to Reliance Communications
and
Alliance/Wishnet Cable broadband, 500kbps (2mbps from 0100-0900) ~ Rs 550 p.m. - Alliance Broadband Internet service rates


----------



## rajnusker (Mar 1, 2013)

d6bmg said:


> You live in Salt Lake? Which block?
> Sector 2 is not a specific place. You should ask local cable-wallahs, as they provide cheap but good broadband.
> At BD block, I'm using this broadband for last 5 years, and in my block they provide Meghbela broadband through their channel. Its cheap, fast & reliable.
> Basically costs 600/- for 1Mbps unlimited (4mbps at night).
> ...



Is it pacenet?


----------



## neo240 (Mar 5, 2013)

I used to work with Alliance and got 200-250ms ping while playing wow and other games. Pretty good considering other services. Also I stayed in sec 3 and almost had a issue every week. But other than that their service is good. And the peering rocks (not tried in Salt Lake) in howrah I even got 8-10mbps on Torrents. 

Right now getting Amica Broadband and will see how they fare.

Also about the guy saying 50ms latency. Its complete bull **** they pull on us. They check with their local or indian servers but majority of the sites are in US so no point checking the local ping times. Local ping =10-50ms but US=180-250ms.


----------



## quicky008 (Mar 5, 2013)

Myth said:


> I pay around 840+ for a bsnl 750 unlimited plan. 1mbps for first 6gb and then 512kbps.
> I would almost kill for tariffs like those.
> 
> How is the service ?
> ...



I am also facing a similar predicament-i pay around Rs 850 each month for an unlimited bsnl connection whereas many of my friends who live elsewhere get 512 kbps broadband connectivity from their cable operators for as low as Rs 500.I live in a remote area and the cable operators we have here don't even know what broadband actually is,so I've been compelled to go for a bsnl connection,which is not only expensive but also is rather unreliable as it stops working every now and then due to link failures.I feel envious of people who actually get such high speed connections for as little as Rs 600 each month-i wish i was that lucky!

I just checked the link posted by mitraark to Reliance's broadband portal and it seems they are offering hi-speed connections at pretty reasonable prices-I'm particularly tempted by their Thunder 549 plan,which offers a 1 Mbps download speed,but couldn't figure out how much will i actually have to pay for it each month-can anyone kindly explain it to me?What exactly do their quarterly/half yearly/annual rental charges mean?


----------



## Arnab (Mar 24, 2013)

Does ALLIANCE broadband connection comes to howrah? 

Anyone using it In Howrah?
-------------------------------------

I am using Reliance and there speed is superb . But as far as Pings are concerened for online games, Its just tooooo BAD!




> I am also facing a similar predicament-i pay around Rs 850 each month for an unlimited bsnl connection whereas many of my friends who live elsewhere get 512 kbps broadband connectivity from their cable operators for as low as Rs 500.I live in a remote area and the cable operators we have here don't even know what broadband actually is,so I've been compelled to go for a bsnl connection,which is not only expensive but also is rather unreliable as it stops working every now and then due to link failures.I feel envious of people who actually get such high speed connections for as little as Rs 600 each month-i wish i was that lucky!
> 
> I just checked the link posted by mitraark to Reliance's broadband portal and it seems they are offering hi-speed connections at pretty reasonable prices-I'm particularly tempted by their Thunder 549 plan,which offers a 1 Mbps download speed,but couldn't figure out how much will i actually have to pay for it each month-can anyone kindly explain it to me?What exactly do their quarterly/half yearly/annual rental charges mean?


----------



## MatchBoxx (Mar 24, 2013)

d6bmg said:


> Basically costs 600/- for 1Mbps unlimited (4mbps at night).
> 850/- for 2mbps unlimited (4mbps at night)
> 1099/- for 5mbps unlimited (10mbps at night).



on their website they says 1mbps costs Rs. 2000!!! 
and does this "*upto 4 mbps (12A.M.-8A.M.)*" really works as advertised?
My cable wala is saying that he will provide me the "JET High / 384 Kbps [upto 2 mbps (12A.M.-8A.M.)]" for Rs. 600


----------



## Utsav Ray (Jun 15, 2014)

hey bro m living in saltlake sec-1 in ab block. can u plz tell me a cable internet provider by which i can download unlimited in high speed without any restriction of speed?? and also in budget.. i am using bsnl and it really makes me retarded..plz rply soon bro.. thanx in advance


d6bmg said:


> You live in Salt Lake? Which block?
> Sector 2 is not a specific place. You should ask local cable-wallahs, as they provide cheap but good broadband.
> At BD block, I'm using this broadband for last 5 years, and in my block they provide Meghbela broadband through their channel. Its cheap, fast & reliable.
> Basically costs 600/- for 1Mbps unlimited (4mbps at night).
> ...


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 21, 2014)

Utsav Ray said:


> hey bro m living in saltlake sec-1 in ab block. can u plz tell me a cable internet provider by which i can download unlimited in high speed without any restriction of speed?? and also in budget.. i am using bsnl and it really makes me retarded..plz rply soon bro.. thanx in advance



Call local cable operator. They will give you best available deal.
And please don't quote or tag me.
I do not login here due to lack of time. Rarely visit, like now what I'm doing.


----------



## sukantabesra (Oct 12, 2014)

which isp gives good ping for malyasian server ??? plzz help me .
i need around 60-75ms


----------



## Shreeta (Aug 27, 2016)

Hello,
I also want to know which ISP is the best in SOUTH Kolkata - with regards to consistently providing the advertised speed, and providing reliable connectivity

>> i live Behala, Parnashree area 
>> i too am considering a plan of around 1mbps so... something which is not overpriced

Help ME!!!


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 6, 2016)

Has anyone tried H@thway Broadband?
Their plans are a marvel if they could keep up to their promise + commitment.


----------

